# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Sleep paralysis; tickling feeling

## BeeClock

This morning I experienced sleep paralysis. I felt a tingling sensation throughout my body (particularly my hands). I felt the same sensations of being tickled, which was kind of painful and caused me to laugh, which brought me out of sleep paralysis. I would like to know why I experienced something like this. 

This is not the first time though. I remember feeling this when I had my second lucid dream; I felt a tickling sensation in my body, which made me laugh causing me to wake up.

----------


## Puffin

I don't believe there's a reason as to why we experience certain hallucinations in SP, or when these hallucinations occur. I too have felt a tickling sensation before - unfortunately for me, it was over a large area of my stomach, which made me laugh within an instant and snapped me right out of it!

I moved this to the _WILD_ subforum, too. :3

----------


## BeeClock

Thanks puffin

----------

